
Show HN: Unregistered word.tld domain names for your project - thiele
http://www.dictionarydomains.co/
======
thiele
Hey HN,

Over the weekend, I built Dictionary Domains to make it super easy to find
unregistered {word}.{tld} domains for your next project.

There's some pretty great tools out there that help find domains: I really
like Lean Domain Search and back in the day I used Bust A Name a ton. But
really, I'm a huge fan of simple verb/noun/adjective domains. I'd happily
compromise on the .com extension to get something clean and meaningful.

Here's some of my favorites from the site:

kaput.io proud.cc jud.ge measly.co quaint.io punch.cc closed.cc bubble.io
stran.ge chilly.io rainy.io dama.ge puny.io quicke.st

Hopefully you find it helpful!

~~~
chaosmachine
Hey, nice site. I actually built a very similar tool a few months ago:

[http://shortdomainsearch.net/](http://shortdomainsearch.net/)

------
dasil003
Posting this here is like bringing a bottle of bourbon to an AA meeting.

~~~
joelrunyon
I said something earlier like this, but this is a much better analogy.

------
JonnieCache
Sort by length brings up some fun results that nobody wants: Sore, Gamy, Lewd,
Nosy, Pale, Damp, Dull and Glib. They sound like foul dwarves.

EDIT: it goes on for pages and pages. quite an alarming list of words. you
could try and turn them into poetry but it might be a bit upsetting.

~~~
thiele
LUL, thanks for the bug report. I'll take a look!

~~~
JonnieCache
Awww, don't change it! At least add a button to put the wonky unloved words
back in.

------
primitivesuave
This is like the holy grail for domain squatters - hopefully they don't read
HN.

Also, mad props on the "domain hack" feature.

~~~
larrys
Actually people who are knowledgeable in the domain business do not waste time
speculating with .me .io .cc .whatever because the market is so limited to
resale. Chance of selling one of those is exceedingly slim.

~~~
ca98am79
Many .io and .me domains have sold for 5 figures. buy.me went for over
$155,000. I have personally sold many for 4 figures.

------
munificent
This triggering a maddening desire to make some impulse purchases. Well done.

~~~
vonmoltke
I'm now up to 22 names owned thanks to this site. :P

~~~
Jack000
also a victim of op.. I'm up to 15, though I do plan on using all of them.

~~~
davidandgoliath
We all plan on using all of them. :(

------
avoiceandname
Already found & bought a domain (& marked it as taken :D) Thanks for such an
awesome site!

~~~
thiele
That's awesome! Now build cool stuff with your new name :)

------
jack57
Wouldn't it be nicer if the domain names were divided alphabetically into 26
labelled pages? Right now it's 29 and difficult to browse.

------
hayksaakian
I couldn't figure out how to filter by .com

Are all .com dictionary words simply taken?

~~~
thiele
Yeah, legit .com dictionary words are all taken. You can sometimes find really
obscure ones, but none of the ones on Dictionary Domains are available as
.com.

------
eli
Man, I wrote a script to do this for .com names like 15 years ago. I probably
should have bought a couple.

~~~
thiele
Ha, yeah, it'd be interesting to see which domains on there became valuable
and/or successful companies.

After I made this I saw Andy Baio did a list back in 2002 too:
[http://waxy.org/projects/domains/](http://waxy.org/projects/domains/)

------
samuelhulick
What a great weekend project - thanks for putting this together!

------
metermaid
challen.ge is my favourite from the page; it'd be great for
hackathons/competitions/any sort of challenging or educational app.

------
rguldener
This looks very nice, any chance you'll add per TLD filtering? Eg. only show
me .com, .us and .io but not .ly Synonyms would also be great as others have
mentioned

Edit: Ah I should have clicked the TLDs :)

Edit 2: And on the Desktop just noticed the filter button, sorry, that one is
invisible when I view the site on my phone

~~~
thiele
There's a filter button there too where you can select the TLD you want to
see.

------
justinlilly
The best part about this site is figuring out what exactly might be a good use
for things like creepy.io :)

~~~
c0nfused
There really ought to be a contest like this. Who ever wins gets the domain

~~~
matznerd
What about a hackathon or something where they give your team a product name
and you have to build something fitting?

------
audiodude
When given the chance to register a domain for free, I chose 0-z-0.com. The
idea was that it's a simple, generic domain. I now host things at
something.0-z-0.com and if it becomes more than a weekend project I might
migrate it to its own domain.

------
mattl
In the URL: words?utf8=✓

Nicely done.

~~~
borplk
can I ask what exactly that is doing? some kind of capability test for utf8?

~~~
mattl
Basically, if the GET variable returns a check/tick, then they support UTF-8.
Otherwise, no.

------
emhart
Love it! Simple, clean and really useful. Do you plan to keep adding words as
time goes on?

~~~
thiele
Yep, I plan on adding more words and some additional domain extensions. Follow
me on twitter for updates: twitter.com/justinthiele

~~~
emhart
Done :)

------
joelrunyon
Welp, you've already made me buy one of them.

Any chance you could do filtering based on some of them? For example, some of
them you need to have a local presence to register.

Great site.

------
lightyrs
Just bought rhyme.io. Thanks for the site!

------
kassner
Any chance to opensource this? Will be very useful for implementing in another
languages and non-english countries.

------
cynical_slave
I find domai.nr quite useful and comfy:

[https://domai.nr](https://domai.nr)

------
pdxmitch
Nice work. Pretty sure Bieber is going to snatch up all the Alleged domains
and extensions.

------
kimburgess
Nice idea. New project domain purchased (and marked). Come at me weekend.

------
arasmussen
No .com?

~~~
himal
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7146763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7146763)

